# 11% off coupon for SpicyLegs.com :)



## SpicyLegs (Jul 10, 2007)

A special 11% discount coupon for SpicyLegs.com exclusively for Halloween Forum readers: *HF11OFF*

Works for any order size, no limits! Over 10,000 costumes in stock. 
http://www.spicylegs.com/c-6-costumes.aspx

Enjoy!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow..thx im going to check the pick raight now..


----------

